# Dog Injury



## FAY (Oct 6, 2008)

My dog Lucy hurt herself when she was a pup at about 12 months old.
Running madly up and down the driveway she bashed her shoulder on the tyre guard of the trailer.
She did nerve damage and was dragging her leg around..took a few weeks to get better with anti inflammatories and needed something to calm her down as she was so hyped up and would of kept injuring herself.
Now 5 years later the injury has reoccured. Whether she just jumped off the bed and ran down the stairs did it I don't know. She is on antiinflammatories again.

My question is..does anyone know how you can fix these injuries or as she is getting older just have to live with it????
Can anyone share their experiences about their dogs and this type of nerve damage injury????


----------



## weet-bix (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you know any greyhound trainers in your area...........if so find a reputable "muscle man" that may be able to fix her. If you dont know any contact your closest greyhound track they may be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## gman78 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah i've got a freind who's parents breed greyhounds and they get a guy out to do dog massage.


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 6, 2008)

You could try the Glucosamine tabs (with chondroitin) would be good! I have a big boofy Mastiffxshepherd, and at 8 years old, we're looking at giving him them, cause I know he'll be in for back leg joint problems, because of his build and size.

Just hope the RSPCA don't come knocking like they did with us when a complaint was made about the cat!!! LOL!

Good luck with your dog anyway, hope it works out for you.


----------



## callith (Oct 6, 2008)

my dog about 3 years ago was running around tore the cruciate ligament in one of his back legs and then a few weeks later did the other one. he go injections for a while and the vet recomended hydrotherapy, as it gets them using their legs, through the swimming without putting to much pressure on the legs to try and start building up a bit of muscle etc. he was 12ish at the time so he didn't exactly heal super fast but 3 years later hes still running around he just had a little less muscle in his legs. not sure if hydrtherapy would work for nerve damage, but i suppose it cant hurt to try.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 8, 2008)

my border collie did one cruciate, we got it fixed. With a month shy of it healed he jumped the fence and did his other one. He was looking really worse for wear so we got a puppy. He sparked up and he barely limps now. though not saying you need to get a puppy, just my experience


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 8, 2008)

I bought a dog from the pound when i was 14, she had jumped out the back of a ute had stitches in one leg and they told me she would never walk properly again and would always have a limp.

We brought her home, and she jumped straight in our pool (back in the days when you didnt have to have a fence) she would swim almost daily even in the cold of winter and gained her strength back, she never limped and never had any further problems.

Im not sure if swimming is an option for your dog but it might help.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Fay it's Matt's mum we always have the same kinda problem with out rottweiler Jessie only it's her hips when she runs around like crazy she always hurts herself,so we put her on Glucosamine tablets and it helped her lots.Maybe it would help Lucy.

BIG Hugz For Lucy she's so adorable

Jean


----------



## FAY (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for your replys
Hi Jean,
Glucosamine tablets...OK for a dog????
I am always a bit hesitant to give her anything that I am not sure about.
I have a friend who is going to speak to a greyhound vet.
Next week she is going under and have some xrays just to make sure the problem is what we think it is and not anything else as the vet expected her to have made more progress on the anti inflammetries by now.. The vets actually send the xrays away to get an xray (radiologists) speicalist reading of it.
So I will let you know what happens.


----------



## FAY (Oct 8, 2008)

Swimming sounds good...but wheredo you go if you haven't got a pool???
I am sure the local council wouldn't be too impressed lol


----------



## weet-bix (Oct 8, 2008)

Sasha's Blend from the vets is great too


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 9, 2008)

I know swimming is good because they do it for greyhounds (i think) but I know they do it for horses.

Do you have a local park which has a netted in "ocean" pool?

Like part of the river is netted?


----------



## FAY (Oct 15, 2008)

Lucy had her x rys today.
She had an agressive bone tumour.
As she was under anaesthetic, the vet andGarth thought the kindest thing was to put her down, so she would not have to suffer.
We are so devastated and shocked as we didn't expect that.
Nothing will ever replace Lucy and the love she gave us and anyone who came in contact with her.
RIP Lucy.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 15, 2008)

:shock: OMG, that's really sad :cry: R.I.P Lucy, she sounded like a lovely dog.
Just remember Fay, you did everyting possible for her..... She'll always love you for it


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh wow Fay,
Thats devestating. Poor Lucy, but at least she will be in a better place now.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Kyro (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry Garth & Fay RIP Lucy


----------



## burley180789 (Oct 15, 2008)

I had the pleasure of meeting Lucy twice.My partner brought 2 turtles off Garth awhile back and when we had a bit of trouble with the two boys fighting garth helped us out with someadvice but i remember lucy she was awesome so sorry to hear that.
my condolences to you both


----------



## Lozza (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry for your loss :cry:
You did the best for her by not letting her suffer. RIP Lucy


----------



## channi (Oct 15, 2008)

OMG I am shocked as I am sure you both are I am truely sorry for the pain you must be feeling.


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 15, 2008)

OMG!! That's so awful Fay! I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry: :cry:

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. RIP Lucy.


----------



## SlothHead (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, but your right as it is the best thing given the circumstances,

Condolences from all the We Have It All team


----------



## FAY (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support.
You don't realise how much you miss them unitl they are not around.This house is very lonely now.
We had to do what was right by her, not us, even though we are just so heartbroken.
Friends of ours always tell us that when they come back they want to be our dog, as she was just so spoilt.
I am glad that we did spoil her.
She was only 6.


----------



## Lplater (Oct 17, 2008)

condolences garth and fay very sad for youre loss but on a brighter note adopt me i can beg grovel and wag my tail, also been known to sleep on the couch on afew occasions


----------



## shane14 (Oct 17, 2008)

Im so sorry, I love dogs always sad to see them die worst of all it was on my b-day


----------



## mungus (Oct 17, 2008)

Nothing I can say will bring her back or make you feel better.
You get so attached to them that it kills you when they go.
I'm sheding a tear thinging about it.
Thinking of you,
Aleks.


----------



## callith (Oct 17, 2008)

so sorry to hear you news


----------



## ambah (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, it's one of the worst things to go through, just knowing they're not there anymore


----------

